# Advanced Nutrient Dosing



## samarta (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all, my understanding that when you begin with the bloom, you start cutting back on the grow.  Is this correct and does the micro remain the same?  Please provide a good mix for 6 gallon DWC.  Half and three quarter dose would be could to start as I do not want to over do it. Using ph perfect.


----------



## samarta (Jan 17, 2015)

This is their new product, not jungle juice, or sensi, it just says ph perfect technology 

View attachment HPIM0857.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

I always following the directions on the bottles or a feeding schedule from the website.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

I've used Jungle Juice for over a year and a half, with both hydro and soilless. Currently, I'm still using JJ. Week 1 of flip I keep everything generally the same ratio, then week two I bring the grow back to half a ML per liter instead of 1ml / L. Generally I'm at 1ml of all 3 (Micro/Grow/Bloom) per Liter of water, at my max out veg ppm. Week 2 of flower, I go 1ml Micro / .5ml Grow / 1.5ml bloom. Week 3 flower, I do 1ml Micro / .5ml Grow / 2ml Bloom Then by week 4 I'm at max out PPM of 1ml Micro / 0ml Grow / 2ml Micro and then I start all my supplemental boosters on week 4-6 (I use Bloombastic) 

Also, I start adding .5ml per 1L of Liquid Koolbloom, after the transition week in flower. At week 4 I start bringing that up to 1ml per 1L during week 4-6. 

(There's roughly 4 Liters to a gallon, just to give you an idea. I'm not Hydro anymore, so I fill up individual bottles.)


As for that PH perfect line.. very interesting. Wonder how it works.


----------



## samarta (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the problem THG, all instructions on all bottles just say 4ml per liter for all stages of grow.  That nets you about 1600 ppm.


----------



## samarta (Jan 17, 2015)

I reduced that by half to get 800 which is about what I am running and was thinking of bumping that up a little. While it makes sense to drop grow a little and bump the bloom in bloom, however the Guaranteed analysis indicates that equal parts are needed to get everything you need and just adding extra bloom would bump that ppm up to high.  Their support also says equal on all throughout all. Might make that bump from 800 in ppm all bloom.  Just thought someone would know if that's just wasting nutes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

I like to feed my plants as much food as they will take.  So, I bump my ppms up until I see a little nute burn and then dial it back a bit.  Most of my strains are happy around 1200, but some like a bit milder concentration.  I am not sure that I would use a product that I could not count on the instructions being correct.  IMO, a ppm of 1600 is quite a bit too high for all but the most nutrient hungry strains.  However, 4ml of nutes per liter of each does seem like a lot of nutrient and that would push your ppoms higher unless it has a very weak N-P-K to begin with.  That must get expensive as AN nutes are outrageous (IMO) to start with.

Equal throughout....have they changed the biology of the plant somehow?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, in all honesty, I was running 1400 - 1800 ppm's when I was 3 method hydro. I had very little burn and a freaking jungle! But, in soilless I'm running around 1150 - 1250 at my peak... depending on boosters for the week.

If you're at 800 then you're still in the "veg area" IMO.. I would bump it up to 1000 - 1100 using equal parts of micro and bloom to bump, if you're on the moment of dropping grow nute, and depending on your week and last feeding. :aok:


----------



## MR1 (Jan 17, 2015)

I believe the ph perfect three part recommends you do not drop any of the three parts unless you are an experienced grower. It is designed to be used in three equal parts all through the grow. Watch your plants and adjust strength as necessary. You also do not have to worry about your ph supposedly.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2015)

That is why I like the Jungle Juice over the older 3part pH Perfect line. I think that line is based on older technology but because many older growers have learned the best way to apply it, they like it and continue to use it. I have found with any nutrient line that you have to use the instructions as a basic guideline and then adjust it to fit your grow needs. I would stay with half strength during the veg phase but then cut the "grow" in half and increase both the "micro" and "bloom" by 1/4 and see if that gives you around 1100ppm for the start of flower. If that doesn't give you the 1100ppm, then on the next watering, increase the bloom only to get up to the 1100-1200ppm and leave the "grow" at the half (which would be 1/4 of the full recommended amount).

I agree with THG that 1200ppm is a good all around level for most plants in flower. For veg, I don't like to go over 800ppm as that creates too much veg growth that ends up getting cut off, which in a sense is wasting nutrients.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Grow and Bloom Base Nutrients Directions: Cutting and Seedlings: 1 ml/L | Small Plants: 2 ml/L | Mature Plants: 4 ml/L


----------



## samarta (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr.1 that's right, just seemed to black and white for that to be all the way through.  They must have struct some kind of balance.  That's what Hydroponic Research claims with veg+bloom and they are ONE part.  That's what I am currently running.  Wanted to try the AN on my next grow, then got a little worried that I might run out of veg+bloom before I get to flush! They did send me a schedule that shows the equal amounts through flush.


----------



## samarta (Feb 6, 2015)

Well I ran out of veg-bloom and did a res change at seven weeks on a couple of 12 week girls.  Used 16ml of each per gallon as recommended of the AN perfect ph line and got 1170 ppm and 6.1 ph. - Adjusted to 5.8.  Could adjust down more for the swim up but want to see if their claim of holding is accurate.


----------



## samarta (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't know why my pics did not post the first time??? 

View attachment HPIM0900.JPG


View attachment HPIM0901.jpg


View attachment HPIM0899.jpg


View attachment HPIM0895.jpg


View attachment HPIM0896.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking good Sam !
Liking the bud porn you posted very nice. 
How far from harvest are you?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah they look real good. I would cut the grow back more at this point as they look to be very deep green in some off the pics.


----------



## samarta (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm on wk 9 and thought they were 12wk girls but when I saw all clouds and rechecked the website, they were actually 8-10, not 10-12wk maturity.  I'm just waiting for a little more weight and some amber.


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2015)

I like sticker on "Micro"


----------



## samarta (Feb 23, 2015)

You're right HP the dark is from having two in the same res. with different nute needs and elected to let one have a little too much rather than the other not enough.  Best happy medium.  Funny, both were 75/25 sativa but one seed was older and it was the overfed one.


----------

